# Industry News: The Sony A7 IV will be announced on October 21, 2021



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 18, 2021)

> It looks like Sony will be announcing a new Sony A7 IV on October 21, 2021. This camera has been highly anticipated by many.
> SonyAddict reports that a teaser for the Sony A7 IV leaked, along with tags that likely tell us all of the main specifications for the upcoming camera.
> Sony A7 IV Specifications (Rumored)
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Oct 18, 2021)

Depending on the price this sounds like it'll be a great seller for Sony. There are indeed a lot of specs I'd love to see on an R successor (no, not the EOS R mk II discussion again) such as 
- 10 fps 
- all the AF modes 
- 33 MP (which would be a modest bump for the current R) 

But since I'm all in on the R system, we will just have to wait and see if and how Canon will counter/ match this camera. I sure do hope Canon will attempt to do so.


----------



## entoman (Oct 18, 2021)

Interesting that there is no “teaser” image showing us what the camera will look like.
Also notable that the tags include the word *gimbal*, and several alternative names for the camera.

So I’ll add 2 and 2 together and make 6….

Could this be a modular box-style camera, designed specifically to be used in a rig? 

Not that I care...


----------



## Traveler (Oct 18, 2021)

Exploreshootshare said:


> … But since I'm all in on the R system, we will just have to wait and see if and how Canon will counter/ match this camera. I sure do hope Canon will attempt to do so.


I don’t think that Canon ever tried to match any of the Sony’s cameras.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Oct 19, 2021)

Traveler said:


> I don’t think that Canon ever tried to match any of the Sony’s cameras.


Canon likely still have Sony under Others on their competitors chart .


----------



## fox40phil (Oct 19, 2021)

Let me buy one in a R6/R5 Body please .... damn -.-"


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Oct 19, 2021)

Codebunny said:


> Canon likely still have Sony under Others on their competitors chart .


Yes ... Canon probably has Sony under their "SMALLER" competitors chart, with every other competitor listed as a smaller competitor.

And every other competitor will have Canon as their "LARGEST" competitor


----------



## vignes (Oct 19, 2021)

entoman said:


> Interesting that there is no “teaser” image showing us what the camera will look like.
> Also notable that the tags include the word *gimbal*, and several alternative names for the camera.
> 
> So I’ll add 2 and 2 together and make 6….
> ...



it'll look like any other Sony 4th gen body i.e. A7SIII, A7R4 A9II, A1 etc... with flippy screen like A7Siii and uses the same battery grip etc.


----------



## BurningPlatform (Oct 19, 2021)

That USB streaming at 10 Gbit/s sounds fun. Hope you can connect it to your PS5 to stream your facial expressions while playing. Have to upgrade my cable plan, though.


----------



## victorshikhman (Oct 19, 2021)

No idea what a Gimbal means in this context, but if this has IBIS and is priced to replace the 7III, it will be a beautiful workhorse. Judging by how well the 7III did, and how long it held the top spot for a great all-around'er, and all the refreshes that Sony lenses are getting, switching to Sony kit right now might be a good idea. Especially if Canon EF lenses are well supported with adapter, which it seems they are.


----------



## entoman (Oct 19, 2021)

victorshikhman said:


> No idea what a Gimbal means in this context...


Yes, *gimbal* is a weird keyword to include, and is clearly designed to get people thinking.

I can’t see any way that a MILC could have an integral gimbal, and just about any camera can be mounted on an aftermarket gimbal.

My best guess would be that the body shape has been redesigned to work best when mounted in a rig, but Sony are notorious for their reluctance to abandon the standard a7 and a9 body format.

Only a couple of days to go and all will become clear.


----------



## jd7 (Oct 19, 2021)

Exploreshootshare said:


> Depending on the price this sounds like it'll be a great seller for Sony. There are indeed a lot of specs I'd love to see on an R successor (no, not the EOS R mk II discussion again) such as
> - 10 fps
> - all the AF modes
> - 33 MP (which would be a modest bump for the current R)
> ...


33 MP, good AF, 10 FPS, and the ability to use the lenses (Sony and third party) available for FE mount, is a great start in terms of what I would like in a camera. I will be interested to learn more about it, eg about the EVF, battery life, ergonomics/controls, and price.


----------



## Czardoom (Oct 20, 2021)

Traveler said:


> I don’t think that Canon ever tried to match any of the Sony’s cameras.


Thank goodness!

After all these years, Sony still hasn't fixed their dust on sensor issues, their shutters are failing so much so that their is a class action lawsuit against them in NY, and their ergonomics are still awful. I know color is subjective, but Sony still has the least appealing to me compared to both Canon and Nikon. They do make excellent sensors though, and they do have good AF for action. But Canon has pretty much matched them on the two things Sony does well.


----------



## landon (Oct 20, 2021)

R replacement. 33mp, 4k60p crop, without the bells and whistles of Clog, etc... $1999, done.


----------



## entoman (Oct 20, 2021)

landon said:


> R replacement. 33mp, 4k60p crop, without the bells and whistles of Clog, etc... $1999, done.


I’d like to see a R replacement, as I feel that Canon need a “sweet spot” model between the R5 and R6.

I agree that 33Mp would be a good figure, but I think higher priority should be given to a pro-grade 33MP APS-C model, which would be hugely appealing to wildlife, sports, reportage and event photographers looking for something more affordable than an R5.

I think we can take it for granted that going forward all FF and APS-C cameras will have 4K/60p and C-log.

As for price, whether it’s FF or APS-C, it will slot above the R6, so somewhere in the region of $2300 would seem about right.


----------



## bbasiaga (Oct 20, 2021)

Rumored price is $2799. Makes sense with the R6 at $2500, even though there is some give and take on the spec sheets. 

Brian


----------

